# Another Girls bike bites the dust!



## JRE123 (Jan 1, 2013)

This old westfield became the bone donor for my new build.


----------



## bike (Jan 1, 2013)

*Much improved!*

cant even recognize the old gal..... if only--nevermind!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2013)

very impressive!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mason_man (Jan 2, 2013)

I agree!!!

Ray


----------



## JRE123 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Finished and ready to ride*





Finally got around to finishing this project.  Now if the rain & snow would just give me a break.


----------

